# Festplattenrecorder Platte wechseln



## Orias_ (11. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin im Besitz eines LG LH-RH361SE. Nun habe ich mir überlegt da eventuell eine größere PLatte einzubauen, ich habe aber keine Ahnung ob man das einfach so machen kann.
 Anbei mal ein paar Daten aus der Bedienungsanleitung. WÜrde mich über jede Hilfe freuen. Danke und Grüße
*Technische Daten​Allgemein​*Stromversorgung AC 200-240V, 50/60 Hz​Stromverbrauch 35W​Abmessungen (ca.) 440 X 55 X 280 mm (B x H x T) ohne Standfuß​Gewicht (ca.) 4,6 kg​Betriebstemperatur 5°C bis 35°C​Feuchtigkeit 5% bis 90%​TV-System PAL I, B/G, I/I, SECAM D/K, K1 Farbsystem​Aufnahmeformat PAL​*Aufnahme​*Aufnahmeformat DVD-Videoaufzeichnung, DVD-VIDEO​Beschreibbare Datenträger HDD (160G, DVD-ReWritable, DVD-Recordable, DVD+ReWritable,​DVD+Recordable, DVD+Recordable (Double Layer), DVD-RAM​Aufnahmezeit DVD (4,7G: Ca. 1 Stunde (XP-Modus), 2 Stunden (SP-Modus),​4 Stunden (LP-Modus), 6 Stunden (EP-Modus)​DVD+R DL (8,5 G: Ca. 3 Stunden (XP-Modus),​3 Stunden 40 Minuten (SP-Modus), 7 Stunden 10 Minuten (LP-Modus),​10 Stunden 30 Minuten (EP-Modus)​HDD (160GB, MPEG2-Aufnahme): Ca. 43 Stunden (XP-Modus),​84 Stunden (SP-Modus), 164 Stunden (LP-Modus),​233 Stunden (EP-Modus)​*Video-Aufnahmeformat​*Abtastfrequenz 27MHz​Kompressionsformat MPEG2 oder MPEG4 (nur Festplatte)​*Audio-Aufnahmeformat​*Abtastfrequenz 48kHz​Kompressionsformat Dolby Digital


----------



## lemmi2 (12. Februar 2011)

Orias_ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin im Besitz eines LG LH-RH361SE. Nun habe ich mir überlegt da eventuell eine größere PLatte einzubauen, ich habe aber keine Ahnung ob man das einfach so machen kann.
> Anbei mal ein paar Daten aus der Bedienungsanleitung. WÜrde mich über jede Hilfe freuen. Danke und Grüße
> ...


----------



## Goyle 2010 (13. Februar 2011)

Wie viel Speicher sollte die Platte denn haben?

Eigentlich reichen doch 160GB wenn es wirklich eng werden sollte kannste u.a. die Filme auf eine Externe Festplatte ziehen...diese haben weit aus mehr speicher

Von daher wäre ein Austausch für mich sehr sinnlos, außerdem entfällt auch wahrscheinlich die Garantie wenn du selbst die Platte auswechselst.


----------



## Orias_ (14. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

Garantie hat das Ding eh keine mehr. Ich habe mir nur überlegt bis zur Anschaffung eines HTPCs übergangsweise etwas mehr Platz zu bekommen. Daher die Frage. Wenn das kein Problem wäre, also aufschrauben, Platte raus, Platte rein, zuschrauben, fertig, dann hätte ich das halt gerne gemacht.

160 Gb sind jetzt nicht wirklich viel. Die ist relativ häufig voll. Allerdings habe ich noch nie darüber nachgedacht die Sachen auf eine externe Festplatte zu ziehen, muss mal schauen ob das geht.

Aber erstmal danke bis hier hin...


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2011)

Es wird wohl kaum drin sein, einfach mal die Platte auszutauschen. Zum einen wird in dem Gerät 100% keine handelsübliche Festplatte drin sein und zum zweiten müsstest du auch noch ein OS aufspielen und dann das passende herkriegen ist ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. Februar 2011)

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das das so kompliziert ist, die werden garantiert handelsübliche festplatten einsetzen, das einzige was du wahrscheinlich rausfinden musst, welches dateisystem das ding nutzt, oder ob es selber in der lage ist die zu formatieren


----------



## Orias_ (14. Februar 2011)

Nach einiger Recherche ist es wohl bei LG durchaus möglich die Platte einfach so zu wechseln, das OS wird nicht von der Platte geladen und die Formatierung geht wohl automatisch. 

Allerdings werden wohl nicht mehr als 160 GB erkannt.

Naja trotzdem danke an alle.


----------

